# wisdome teeth SUCK!



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

OUCH now i know what its like for a puppy when their teething!! im getting in my first two wisdome teeth and i can barely even eat they hurt so much!! they are just breaking the skin. any good teething toys you guys know of!? 
lol!!! seriously though i dont want to go through surgery to get them pulled i already had 4 mollers pulled when i was around 11 or 12 cuz they just werent going to fall out on their own and my new pairs were growing underneath them. having teeth pulled is like...................having teeth pulled NOT FUN!!! i wish i could be one of the few who dont get isdome teeth i was hoping for no signs untill my 21rst b-day cuz if i didnt have them by then they probly wouldnt come. but noooooooooooooo now my mouth is killing me!! i just hope theres enough room for them to grow so i wont have to get them pulled!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

try having all four of them come in at the same time I had to have surgery and have mine cut out all at the same time talk about pain I missed a week of work and felt like I had been kicked in the face by a horse lol but atleast it's done and over with and I never have to go through it again!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a wisdom tooth coming in, too, and it's not bothering me at all. I didn't form any bottom wisdom teeth and I never got my top ones cut out b/c the dentist said they would probably never come through (they're really small). About a week ago it felt like I had scraped the gum back there. Like when you eat cereal and it scrapes the rough of your mouth. So I felt back there and felt the tooth poking through. It shocked me b/c I expected some real pain, but so far so good. And I just turned 26 so they can come in after 21. I guess I'm having such an easy time b/c it's small. An old wive's tale is that when you start to get your wisdom teeth you have lived half of your life.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Been thee done that!!
Having them come in is nothing like having them taken out..IMO
I'm good at tolerating pain but there's nothing like pulling teeth..


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't gotten mine yet. Before I got braces I had to have 4 adult teeth pulled and it was the worst pain I have ever felt in my life!!!! but my orthodontist said that now i should have room for my wisdom teeth so I won't have to have them cut out. When my mom had hers cut out they did them all at the same time and she ended up getting lockjaw.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well... I just had my wisdoms taken out (all four) a couple of months ago... It was NOOOO problem because they give you great medication. The only time i hurt was about 2 weeks post surgery... My "next in line" molars started to get sensitive when I ate... I went to the dentist and he told me to clean the Hay-ell outta the area at that point... The next day I was back to absolutely no discomfort. It's a pain in the butt when they come in.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I remeber the first time they atarted to come in. I was around 13 or so they came in a little ways and then went back down my brother always so smart told me I must have forgotten something becuse they didn't come in completely. I have them come in and go back many times it hurts like crazy each time. I don't have money or insurance to go to the dentist so I just live with it.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah the pills they give you are great but the dosage of mine was off cause it started making me have seizures so I couldn't take them anymore so i had to live with the pain...................


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah im praying i dont need to get them pulled!!! so far only one bottom one is showing the other one is still breaking the skin. ive had four mollers pulled after they were pulled it didnt bother me much besides the fact i had four holes in my mouth!!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

all 4 of mine came in. and they're shoving my teeth together I need to have them pulled but, no money means no dentist visit. 

They first started coming in when I was 18 and never broke skin and the dentist said it was normal so I waited and all 4 came in at once. I chewed on straws it helped me. just a suggestion.

IBprofen 800's was my best friend then. Lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i use gum to sooth them. gum isnt hard and its the perfect fit it actually makes them feel better.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Pouring a goody powder dierectly on the tooth helps a lot, too.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

goody powder???


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol goody powder lmao


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok guys im feelen kinda lost................what the hell is goody powder some kinda drug???


----------

